# Trying something different



## z71hoe (Mar 23, 2009)

A buddy of mine asked me if I knew where to go shark fishing in Jacksonville and if I had ever done it. I told him I had never done it but would love to give it a try. So now I am looking for some information on where, when, how and what to use. I have a Penn 6/0 with 600 yards of #65 braid and a 6 foot Penn Senator Special 50-80# rod that I will be using. We will be using his kayak to paddle to bait out(which I really dont know what to use). Anyone got any information that might help. I have never shark fished from the beach before so I am clueless.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good questions...I catch small hammerheads/bonnetheads regularly
when targeting whiting in the surf. Surf rod and spinning reel, 12 lb test mono, circle hooks.

http://www.notsoboringlife.com/shark-fishing/shark-fishing-guide-shark-bait/


----------



## z71hoe (Mar 23, 2009)

I have caught some bonnetheads in the 15-20# range and some smaller hammerheads and black tips but nothing over 30#. I am looking for something in the 100 and above range. 

This weekend I went to gate station and tried my luck with a wing from a string ray. Paddled out about 300 yards and dropped it off with a brick for weight. Let it soak for about 3 hours and nothing was eatin it. Rip current was bad out there.

Just looking for some pointers to get started.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The bait of choice around here is bonito. You don't have to paddle out quite so far. We would take the bait out beyond the offshore bar and I think that was 200' or maybe a little more. After 10 PM seemed best time and a high tide is good.

Frank_S


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

One word...........Vilano

Most of the surf fisherman (that target sharks) that I know fish the area around Vilano just outside of St. Augustine. Careful as the current is danagerous! Oh... and they mostly fish at night


----------



## z71hoe (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I guess that I am going to have to find some Bonito. Anyone know where or how to get it. I dont have a boat right now so I cant catch them. 

Not to sure that I would be willing to go out at night. I dont feel comfortable enough yet. 

I am going to try the day time hours and see how that works out. 

Has anyone ever fished on mayport naval base next to the jetties? I have caught a lot of smaller sharks and broke off a couple of times but not sure what it was. There were 2 tarpon and a bull red caught this weekend off the beach.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Back in the '70s, a group of us fished regularly for sharks in Bear Cut. ( Dade County )
Night fishing off the beach using a boat rod and a Penn trolling reel packed with braided dacron.
The nice thing about the reel is it had attachment points on the side plates
for a fighting harness. Using a hunk of whatever we'd scavenged from
the Crandon charter fleets carcass can, we'd bait up a big hook on the end of 15 feet of wire
and softball toss it into the outgoing tide. The rod went into a sand spike
with the harness already attached to the reel, and the harness tied to a 1/2 inch nylon anchor line
which was fastened to the base of an australian pine.
We'd take turns climbing in and out of the harness as we'd fight with the sharks we hooked.
No finesse, just straight tug of war.
Lots of big nurse sharks, a few bulls, hammerheads, many lemons and blacktips succumbed to the setup.
The harness made sure nobody lost hold of that rod and reel.
We'd of gotten our azzes beat if that'd happened.
Somebody's dad might have noticed it was missing from the rod rack in the garage...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Get down to the offshore charter boat docks and meet some captains, they'll hook you up with some Bonito.. A 12 pack would surely grease the wheels. I know of a shark fishing nut who likes Matanzas inlet on an outgoing tide at night, kayaks his bait out. He also claims to have a deep freeze in his garage that his charter captain buddy keeps stocked with bonito..


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

If its daytime that you want to fish then try Nassau Sound. Its known for it's sharks.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

my third favorite web site, check out the shark tourney section. With that being said you may not find out much on where the hot spots are. 

http://www.boatlessfishing.com/forum/index.php


----------



## z71hoe (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me. Im guessing that there are many places to stop and fish Nassau Sound. Thanks for the help fellas. 

Anyone ever go shark fishing. I would like to hook up with someone that knows more about it than me. All I know is that I want to hook into one of them big critters. Hit me up if you want to go. I am going to try and go next weekend if I am back in town.


----------

